

NK fails to put satellite in orbit - again. - Tangurena
http://www.space.com/missionlaunches/sfn-090406-north-korea-launch.html

======
gaius
The weird thing is they think they _have_ done it:

    
    
        "Our satellite is transmitting the immortal revolutionary paeans The Song of General Kim Il Sung 
        and The Song of General Kim Jong-il as well as measured information to the earth," the Korean Central News 
        Agency reported.

~~~
Tangurena
This link: <http://www.armscontrolwonk.com/2242/another-failure> shows the
splash-down site. And they have an amusing (to me anyway) interpretation of
that remark.

